# Islamorada in April



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you know Shannon in Satellite Beach? Get in touch with him or DM me. Happy to share some thoughts.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have texted with him a couple of times. Last time we did we found out that we are both going to the HB owners tourney in Isalmorada. We both seem to have busy schedules but we should talk be able to talk soon about it soon.
I am researching as much as I can. I will have 2 days to fish ahead of the tourney. My first time there. So looking forward to it.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

dgt2012 said:


> I have texted with him a couple of times. Last time we did we found out that we are both going to the HB owners tourney in Isalmorada. We both seem to have busy schedules but we should talk be able to talk soon about it soon.
> I am researching as much as I can. I will have 2 days to fish ahead of the tourney. My first time there. So looking forward to it.


We'll be there too! Also staying at Kon Tiki.


----------

